# Any link between puppy teething and loose stool?



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I just had Buster at the vet Friday due to diarrhea, diagnosed with "garbage gut" and put on Flagyl (7 days) and probiotics (10 days). Saturday his stool firmed up, best we've seen with him (battled intestinal worms since we got him at 9 1/2 weeks). This morning he was loose, soft but formed. My brother in law cared for him all day while my husband and I were out of town, he mentioned the same thing...soft but formed stool. Around 8pm we noticed blood on Busters rear leg, couldnt find a source, checked his mouth and found his gums bleeding a bit. About 20 minutes ago (midnight central time) I noticed bright red blood on a white rope toy, checked his mouth and found he'd lost his first puppy tooth  With all 4 of my girls we dealt with nasty diapers. Has anyone noticed this same thing with pups?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What has he been given to chew on?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes, teething CAN affect the gastrointestinal tract...teething can be painful, pain=stress, stress can contribute to soft stools. It is more likely, though, given your history of parasite issues that his sensitive stomach is related to a stressed lower GI tract than the teething. Sometimes things happen at the same time but are not related and sometimes they are! LOL

Puppy toys that are soft and can be wetted and frozen can come in handy at these times..but yes, I see "blood on ears" a lot at the park when puppies are about 4 1/2 months old. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

He has a couple rope toys, a kong, a bone shaped rubber toy by Dogzilla (or something like that), beef hide chewies from his vet, stuffed squeaky lion. He typically has several things to chew in whatever room we're hanging out in at any given time.

Buster is VERY good about chewing his toys/chewies rather than the house, shoes or people. He's never been super mouthy, he's a very different kind of puppy almost as if he knows what a big boy he is. When he gets riled up playing, he'll slip up a bit but a simple "easy" reminds him he needs to be gentle. I will wet & freeze some toys to help ease his sore gums. During some a/c trouble we found he really likes ice cubes so he'll get to chase them around the kitchen.

The pain/stress thing makes complete sense. My first thought was teething likely means extra saliva, most likely going into his belly (he's not much of a drooler at this point) so making his poo soft. It'll be interesting to see if it happens the same way again.


----------

